# 1556 needs cylinder head



## TedjG (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a 1556 with a 15 HP OHV Tecumseh and I'm in need of a cylinder head.

The exhaust seat fell out of the head and my machinist said he can install another seat but the valve guide is so loose that even if he knurls a new guide and epoxies it in he can't guarantee it will hold.

Anyone know of a good used head?


----------

